# best graphic card under 10k



## Max Sanu (Oct 15, 2012)

can someone suggest me a good graphic card under 10k

here r my configs-

my system config is ..... 
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7300 @ 2.66GHz 
Mainboard Model	gigabyte G31M-S2 
4gb ram ddr2 
cabinet- iball mtstique


Chipset 
--------------------------------------…

Northbridge	 Intel P35/G33/G31 rev. 10 
Southbridge	 Intel 82801GB (ICH7/R) rev. A1 
Graphic Interface	 PCI-Express 
PCI-E Link Width	 x16 
PCI-E Max Link Width	 x16 
Memory Type	 DDR2

here is my cabinet dimensions -

MID - LEVEL (SMALL FORM) > Mystique 
Motherboard Form Factors:

Micro ATX / Mini ITX Motherboards

Front USB Ports:

4 Front USB Ports

Front Audio Ports:

AC'97 Audio Out + Mic In

Front Firewire Port:

1 Firewire Port

Total Fan Space:

Rear - 1 x 8cm 
Side - 1 x 8cm

Bundled Cooling Fans:

Rear - 1 x 8cm 
Side - 1 x 8cm

Heat Vent:

Heat-vent chimney technology for better air flow

Power Supply:

250Watts Power Supply

will be buying a 500 watts psu


Dimensions:

14.2 x 7.0 x 16.0 inches (H x W x L)


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2012)

GTX 560 is you can find one or else HD6850/HD7770 but you really have a crappy PSU - so you need to change it as well.

if 10k budget is for PSu+GPU then get HD6790 @ 8k / HD7770 @ 8.5k and Corsair Cx430v2 @ 2.4k or VS450 @ 2.1k.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> GTX 560 is you can find one or else HD6850/HD7770 but you really have a crappy PSU - so you need to change it as well.
> 
> if 10k budget is for PSu+GPU then get HD6790 @ 8k / HD7770 @ 8.5k and Corsair Cx430v2 @ 2.4k or VS450 @ 2.1k.



I was hoping to get  a GPU for my system. I have already bought a power supply after reading how important it is to get a decent power supply. I asked my brother to get me a Corsair CX430 V2( tax paid plus card swipe tax) from New Delhi although i was thinking to buy VS 450. I am a causal gamer and so my need is limited. My spec is-

i3 2nd generation 2120 processor

Asus PH61 motherboard

500 GB WD sata

4GB DDR3 Ram(Hynix/EVD/or some other brand may be Zion but its priced more)

20 inch LED monitor(i ball/Dell/Samsung)

Corsair CX430 V2 power supply

Cabinet- i ball mystique

Everything yet to be bought except power supply. I thought of buying HD 6670 at first but now i think HD 6770 or HD 7770 would be good for me. I think i can spend 7-8.5k max for my graphics card. I hope my power supply will be able to run the above mentioned cards decently. As i live in bhubaneswar, my choices are very limited. The brand is mainly Asus and to some extent ATI or may be Sapphire but not sure about the last. The shopkeepers stock low end cards mostly. The one shop i got who the national dealer of powercolor and coolermaster brands and he said only HD 7770 is in stock and the price is Rs 9000/-. I heard that ATI will be cutting price so i may wait for sometime if its true. Online prices are a little high and the chance of a bargain is not there. I may ask my brother to bring me one from Neheru place new delhi  next time he comes home. This time he will be bringing the power supply only and he will be buying my PC through credit card installment and i can not over burden him. So i may have to finance the GPU my self. What is your opinion about the cards in my budget( I may able to extend it to Rs 9000/- if i try).I hope my power supply will be able to run them and the cabinet is ok to fit. The only thing which i can afford to adjust is GPU as the other options are limited(if you can not find a decent power supply brand even the lowest model of a decent brand is not available, what one can say about GPU). I want to purchase is locally so that the dealer would know about the service center and would help in case of warranty but its not available.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 17, 2012)

I-ball cabinets arent really good. Get an elite 310 by CM for about the same price. Its relatively a better option.
You can get it at flipkart --- They ll deliver it to your doorstep with the cash on delivery option - 
*www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-eli...PKP2&ref=938eb566-2c7a-42a1-8c75-e9a1fe9550c5

Also your PSU - CX 430v2 is ideal for a 7770 or a 6770 paired with an i3 2120. 

Heres a lookout for the 6770 vs 7770 - 
AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

[the 5770 can be considered to almost equal to the 6770].
IMO - save some cash and get a 7770. Its worth the extra amount paid.

At nehru place - I think you should be able to find a MSI/ASUS variant for about 9.2 k. If you dont want to over burden your brother - then buy some parts yourself from flipkart/itdepot/smc/itwares.
An over clocked 7770 - GIGABYTE variant is available at smc at 8.2k - MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC Graphic Card

If you re getting a 7770 at 8.2k -- I dont think there is a need to bargain.

IDK about the warranty period.
Also dont have an idea about the fall in price.

PS - wait for Topgears reply.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2012)

^^ nice to see HD7770 back at Rs. 8.2k 

@ nickreynold - just tell your bro to get the card from SMC - he can go there personally to get it. link on  _Thetrueblueviking_ post and once he comes home just pay him - don't need to get the card from where you live at overpriced rate and stick with HD7770 and your PSu for even HD7850/HD7870


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ nice to see HD7770 back at Rs. 8.2k




Yea --- saves a good 1000 Rs.
I heard that the ASUS variant is better than the GIGABYTE. But is it worth paying an extra 1k //


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 18, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> I-ball cabinets arent really good. Get an elite 310 by CM for about the same price. Its relatively a better option.
> You can get it at flipkart --- They ll deliver it to your doorstep with the cash on delivery option -
> Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet (Silver) | Cabinet | Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the information. I will keep that in mind when buying my GPU. I think HD 7770 will be my final selection and if I can arrange for more money,then might go to higher version. Hope my PSU will be able to support the higher version Just to decide in brand. Is powercolor is a good brand? If it is then, I can negotiate withe local dealer and may ask him to drop down price a little and may be if i can get it around Rs 8500-8600, then will purchase it. Otherwise I will ask my brother to bring it from Neheru Place Smc international about the MSI card you mentioned or the Asus brand. Someone told me they have MSI service center in my town Bhubaneswar and for Asus I think service center is als there. So, it wont be a problem. My brother will come next in january 2013. So, I will be able to save some more money to give it to him so that he will not pay a rupee for it and I may get a higher card . It will be from my side. Also, the news about price cut may come up.



topgear said:


> ^^ nice to see HD7770 back at Rs. 8.2k
> 
> @ nickreynold - just tell your bro to get the card from SMC - he can go there personally to get it. link on  _Thetrueblueviking_ post and once he comes home just pay him - don't need to get the card from where you live at overpriced rate and stick with HD7770 and your PSu for even HD7850/HD7870



Thanks for the info. I will see what would be best in case of price. I may ask my brother to bring it next time from SMC whether its the MSI mentioned above or Asus(both said to have service center here) or the Sapphire brand if possible. He will be home for January again and i might be able to save some more for next high card and he does not have to pay anything. It will be from my side. I can pay him later when he brings it from SMC or any other shop(Cost to Cost etc.). May be the price cut news may come up. I am just keeping my finger crossed. My only aim is now to build the PC and I hope to get it done first. Then I will go for GPU.

P:S-You mentioned other two cards like HD 7850/HD 7870 and my PSU. Will my PSU and my other specifications will be able to run these cards without any problem(for causal gaming). Just want to know( What I see at ATI cards that they have lots of cards and if one can extend his budget for even 1k, he can get a better card.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 18, 2012)

For casual gaming 7850 and 7870 is an overkill.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 19, 2012)

nickreynold said:


> Thanks for all the information. I will keep that in mind when buying my GPU. I think HD 7770 will be my final selection and if I can arrange for more money,then might go to higher version. Hope my PSU will be able to support the higher version Just to decide in brand. Is powercolor is a good brand? If it is then, I can negotiate withe local dealer and may ask him to drop down price a little and may be if i can get it around Rs 8500-8600, then will purchase it.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I will see what would be best in case of price. I may ask my brother to bring it next time from SMC whether its the MSI mentioned above or Asus(both said to have service center here) or the Sapphire brand if possible.
> 
> P:S-You mentioned other two cards like HD 7850/HD 7870 and my PSU. Will my PSU and my other specifications will be able to run these cards without any problem(for causal gaming). Just want to know( What I see at ATI cards that they have lots of cards and if one can extend his budget for even 1k, he can get a better card.




1] Powercolor models are decent --- Though not as good as ASUS or even MSI for that purpose.

2] At SMC, the variant available is a GIGABYTE model and not a MSI.

3] Please define your casual gaming [games you play/resolution/in-game settings]--- In my books, the 7770 is itself a killer GPU for casual gaming. Check --- AnandTech - Bench - GPU12
Here you can see the fps u get in various games at different settings and different resolutions. The 7770 offers more than 30 fps in gq/hq in 1680 x 1050 in almost all the games.

The 78xx cards are meant for high end gaming and quite expensive too.
I think the cx 500 or the vs 550 models [corsair] are ideal for the 7850 and the 7870.
Have a look - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/142679-gpu-psu-tables.html
[though it doesnt have the 7xxx series - u can get a better idea by looking out for similar cards]


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2012)

core i3 2120 has very low power requirements and same can be said for GPUs like hd7850 and hd7870 - though they are powerful they consumevery less power and if Op pairs with any of them with the cpu he has the total system power consumption will remain under 300W under load - so cx430v2 can perfectly handle that and HD7850 even consumes 25W less power than hd7870.

The only issue here is the cabinet Op has - if it can house HD7850/HD7870 then Op is all good to go grab any of these gpus.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> The only issue here is the cabinet Op has - if it can house HD7850/HD7870 then Op is all good to go grab any of these gpus.



All said - 
Still a 7850 / 7870 for ''casual gaming'' ---- GOODNESS.


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2012)

here's the thumb rule :

get what ever best possible in your budget unless you are getting something for temporary purpose.


----------



## Max Sanu (Oct 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> here's the thumb rule :
> 
> get what ever best possible in your budget unless you are getting something for temporary purpose.



i contacted some computer dealers around here ,the only latest graphic card they have is xfx 7750 at rs 8300 and xfx 7770 at 10000.is this card good and is the price reasonable ?

even the computer engineer isnt sure if the card will fit my cabinet . 
have to be 100%sure of that before buying since he wont take it back. 
browsing the net to get more details but not much luck.

so if someone can clear this it will be very helpful.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 19, 2012)

Both the cards are overpriced.


----------



## Max Sanu (Oct 19, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Both the cards are overpriced.



i found a link for msi7770 at only 8.2k.
MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC Graphic Card

is the card good and is the site a good one?

have to be 100%sure of card fitting in my cabinet  before buying since it will be useless then.
so if someone can confirm it?


----------



## Skud (Oct 19, 2012)

Site and card both are good, but check whether it is actually available or not. And that card should fit in without any problem.


----------



## Max Sanu (Oct 19, 2012)

Skud said:


> Site and card both are good, but check whether it is actually available or not. And that card should fit in without any problem.



i found another link which has the cheapest rates -rs7350.
MSI R7750-PMD1GD5/OC Radeon HD 7750 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card
is this site good one too?

why is there such a big difference in the online and shop prices?over 25%


----------



## Skud (Oct 19, 2012)

That's the 7750 buddy, the previous one is 7770, a better card.


----------



## Max Sanu (Oct 19, 2012)

Skud said:


> That's the 7750 buddy, the previous one is 7770, a better card.



my mistake .
i am in kerala, the only brand i am getting is xfx. what r the problems in this brand?
what should be the maximum rate of xfx radeon 7700hd?


----------



## Skud (Oct 19, 2012)

What's the price you are getting?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey which one is better GTX 550ti or 7750?


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 19, 2012)

GTX ...GeForce GTX 550 Ti vs Radeon HD 7750 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare


----------



## Max Sanu (Oct 19, 2012)

Skud said:


> What's the price you are getting?



at rs10000.


----------



## Skud (Oct 19, 2012)

Way overpriced.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 20, 2012)

Basically GTX 560 > 650 Ti > 7770
GTX 550 Ti > GTX 650 ~ 7750
HD 6770 ~ 550 Ti


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2012)

Max Sanu said:


> my mistake .
> i am in kerala, the only brand i am getting is xfx.* what r the problems in this brand?*
> what should be the maximum rate of xfx radeon 7700hd?



nothing it's just the distributors


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 20, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Hey which one is better GTX 550ti or 7750?





sayan8 said:


> GTX ...GeForce GTX 550 Ti vs Radeon HD 7750 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare



Performance wise the gtx 550 ti is a tad better [maybe 4-6 percent] but its quite overpriced. Also, the 7750 consumes much less power. So 7750 is a better buy IMO.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 20, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> 1] Powercolor models are decent --- Though not as good as ASUS or even MSI for that purpose.
> 
> 2] At SMC, the variant available is a GIGABYTE model and not a MSI.
> 
> ...



I am so sorry i was not clear on that. The problem is i am using my old computer and the highest resolution is 800*600 and one of my friends has higher one 1024*768. So, i really do not know much about high resolution when it comes to gaming.So lets say 1024*768 or
little higher resolution is good. Second the games i want to play some in mind right now- Mafia2, MOHAA (pacific assault, Airborne) Brothers in arms(road to notting hill 30, high way to hell if possible), Hitman contracts, Serious Sam II, NOLF2 etc. The only thing that does not let me play these games is the GPU. So i think HD 7770 would be good for me. I have a budget of 8-9k(lets say Rs 500 extra can be added if necessary). The powercolor HD 7770 is priced at 9k in my city and may be i can bargain to get some discount. Another card i am looking if i can find it is Asus HD 7770 DC 1GB DDR5. The assistant at the dealer said-We do not stock much if you want, we can talk to Rashi Peripherals and arrange one for you as Rashi do not sell cards to customers but gives them to dealers. So, i asked him to inquire about the Asus card. Lets see what he says.

P:S- By the way what are the prices of HD 7850/HD 7870?Thanks


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2012)

Which monitor do you have, a CRT?

Which monitor do you have, a CRT?


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> core i3 2120 has very low power requirements and same can be said for GPUs like hd7850 and hd7870 - though they are powerful they consumevery less power and if Op pairs with any of them with the cpu he has the total system power consumption will remain under 300W under load - so cx430v2 can perfectly handle that and HD7850 even consumes 25W less power than hd7870.
> 
> The only issue here is the cabinet Op has - if it can house HD7850/HD7870 then Op is all good to go grab any of these gpus.



Thanks. I know. The cabinet i have decided is i ball Charm2. Other brands avaliable locally will be Zebronics,Intex,ecs etc. I may look for another brands. I can go for coolermaster brands but my budget is really tight. its not an excuse. I wanted to settle for cheap PSU but after reading the thread about PSU here, I decided to go for Corsair CX430V2. You are saying this PSU combined with my i3 2nd gen 2120 processor can handle even cards like HD 7870/HD 7850. its really cool to know. My brother is buying me PC through his credit card and I will pay for GPU although he does not know that. If i ask him to buy from New Delhi then he will know or when he comes home and runs the PC while playing games, he will know them when the games will run amazingly faster. He said he wants to play mafia2 and i said first bring me the PC and then i will arrange for the game to play. Another thing the lady at the dealer said you can not get all the cards mentioned on the website of the manufactures as some of them are very rarely available. Second she said will your motherboard support it? I said it will since i am planning to use the GPU(Asus HD 7770 DC 1GB DDR5) on my new Asus PH61 MLX board although i am not sure it will though. Please clarify this doubt. Please also check the cabinet(Rs 1000) I have mentioned in the below link and suggest something better for rough use but in budget though.

i ball cabinet-

iBall

model- Charm2

I will go for standard ATX or the bigger size cabinets.

Asus card-
*in.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/HD7770DC1GD5/


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 20, 2012)

nickreynold said:


> I am so sorry i was not clear on that. The problem is i am using my old computer and the highest resolution is 800*600 and one of my friends has higher one 1024*768. So, i really do not know much about high resolution when it comes to gaming.So lets say 1024*768 or
> little higher resolution is good. Second the games i want to play some in mind right now- Mafia2, MOHAA (pacific assault, Airborne) Brothers in arms(road to notting hill 30, high way to hell if possible), Hitman contracts, Serious Sam II, NOLF2 etc.). The powercolor HD 7770 is priced at 9k in my city .................
> 
> P:S- By the way what are the prices of HD 7850/HD 7870?Thanks




1024 x 768 or even 1680 x 1050 reso even at high settings for the games u mentioned is like a walk in the park for the hd 7770. BTW as skud asked Could you specify ur monitor details.

Dont pay 9k for the powercolor variant. Pay a max of 8.5 k for it. For the ASUS one u could pay close to 9.2 k.

AND the 7850 costs around 15k while the 7870 around 20k.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Performance wise the gtx 550 ti is a tad better [maybe 4-6 percent] but its quite overpriced. Also, the 7750 consumes much less power. So 7750 is a better buy IMO.



I foun d out 7750 is bit faster than 550ti ZOTAC GeForce GTX 650 Ti AMP! Edition 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

Plus it runs cooler.
And I've heard some cases that 550ti has blown PSU.So I'm dropping it.


----------



## Max Sanu (Oct 20, 2012)

i contacted another dealer,  price of ati asus radeon 7770 hd ddr5 he said is 8.6k.
is this a good card at this price ?
he said my pc might not not be compaitable with this card as my ram is ddr2 and core2duo processor .
is it right?


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2012)

Your PC's RAM got nothing to do with your graphics card's RAM. Both are completely independent. And that looks like a good deal, if you prefer local purchase.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 21, 2012)

Skud said:


> Which monitor do you have, a CRT?
> 
> Which monitor do you have, a CRT?



Yes old one has CRT 15 inch LG monitor. Now I am deciding to go for 20 inch LED from Samsung or Dell. The one shopkeeper said is i ball sparkle 20 inch LED is also there which has integrated speakers and costs 200 less.



Thetrueblueviking said:


> 1024 x 768 or even 1680 x 1050 reso even at high settings for the games u mentioned is like a walk in the park for the hd 7770. BTW as skud asked Could you specify ur monitor details.
> 
> Dont pay 9k for the powercolor variant. Pay a max of 8.5 k for it. For the ASUS one u could pay close to 9.2 k.
> 
> AND the 7850 costs around 15k while the 7870 around 20k.



Thanks for letting me know the prices of the cards and it feels good to know that I will be very pleased by the performance of HD 7770 as marked by your words. Now I have to look for a good deal as mentioned by you. Sorry I did not provide my monitor details. its so because my new pc yet to be assembled yet and only thing I have bought is the power supply which is Corsair CX430V2UK. The old pc had 15 inch CRT monitor from LG(branded system from Zenith at that time cost 30k in 2003) Other things i planned is-

Intel i3 2nd gen 2120 processor

Asus PH61 motherboard

4GB DDR3 Ram(although i am planning to put another 4GB at the time i buy or sometime later)

500GB Sata HDD

20 inch LED monitor(Samsung/Dell.Shopkeeper also said about i ball 20 inch LED which comes with integrated speakers and costs 200 less with same 3 yr warranty)

P:S- I read somewhere that ATI cards can not run Physx application as its for nvidia cards only. in my old PC i was play Sherlock Holmes awakned game and it did not run until i installed the Physx that was inside the game folder and sign of the frog appeared in the cut scene when i ran the game. They also say Physx is not a eye catching thing many games but good in Mafia II. Does that mean i can not play Mafia II? Please clarify. Also will be processor as they say bottleneck for the HD 7770 and PH61 should able to fit and run HD 7770(I know it will not sure so asking for confirmation).Thanks


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 21, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> I foun d out 7750 is bit faster than 550ti ZOTAC GeForce GTX 650 Ti AMP! Edition 2 GB Review | techPowerUp
> 
> Plus it runs cooler.
> And I've heard some cases that 550ti has blown PSU.So I'm dropping it.



GOOD CHOICE \m/.



nickreynold said:


> They also say Physx is not a eye catching thing many games but good in Mafia II. Does that mean i can not play Mafia II? Please clarify.Thanks



IDK abt physx apps. Wait for SKUD/TOPGEAR.
What I know --- Mafia 2 runs at ease at high quality on the 7770 at 1680x1050. 
Take a look --- here the user has actually maxed out and hes still getting post 40 avg fps 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVMh2ra8LAM


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2012)

nickreynold said:


> Yes old one has CRT 15 inch LG monitor. Now I am deciding to go for 20 inch LED from Samsung or Dell. The one shopkeeper said is i ball sparkle 20 inch LED is also there which has integrated speakers and costs 200 less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PhysX is a gimmick to some and eye candy for others .. now coming to if games will run without it ? yes, all of the games with PhySx feature will wrk even if your GPU don't support this feature - you just need to install the PhysX app though  .. the phySx will run using cpu but better would be if you disable physx from game option and most probably you won't feel any difference without this graphical anomaly


----------



## Max Sanu (Oct 21, 2012)

which would be the best 500 watts psu for 7770?


----------



## hitesh (Oct 21, 2012)

Max Sanu said:


> which would be the best 500 watts psu for 7770?



Budget ?


----------



## Max Sanu (Oct 21, 2012)

hitesh said:


> Budget ?


around 3k


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 21, 2012)

Max Sanu said:


> around 3k



From what Ive read,
vs450 or cx430 v2 is best choice under 3k ..... its enough to suffice ur needs imo --- u dont really need a 500W --- if u ve made up ur mind for 500W ---- get a cx500 v2 ....around 3.5k


----------



## Max Sanu (Oct 21, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> From what Ive read,
> vs450 or cx430 v2 is best choice under 3k ..... its enough to suffice ur needs imo --- u dont really need a 500W --- if u ve made up ur mind for 500W ---- get a cx500 v2 ....around 3.5k



which brand is it?
how much watts would be enough for 7770 and maybe overclocking for future?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 21, 2012)

Max Sanu said:


> which brand is it?
> how much watts would be enough for 7770 and maybe overclocking for future?



All of them are corsair. IMO vs450 or the cx430 v2 should be enough for OCing as well [confirm with others]. If not these then the cx500 should be surplus.


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for clearing about Physx information. Another question i asked, that whether my Asus PH61 would be able to fir HD 7770 and run it with i3 2nd gen 2120? Thanks again.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 22, 2012)

You know what, I completed Mafia II with my m4a78lt-m le motherboard integrated Graphics chip.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 22, 2012)

nickreynold said:


> Thanks for clearing about Physx information. Another question i asked, that whether my Asus PH61 would be able to fir HD 7770 and run it with i3 2nd gen 2120? Thanks again.



Yes, good to go.


----------



## Max Sanu (Oct 29, 2012)

will cx500 be enough if i have to upgrade my processor to i5 2500k or 3750k with a new motherboard along with 7770 ?


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah, should be enough for running at stock or light overclocking too.


----------



## Max Sanu (Oct 29, 2012)

Skud said:


> Yeah, should be enough for running at stock or light overclocking too.



or should i go for 600 watts to be on safer side?


----------



## Myth (Oct 29, 2012)

For current config, cx500 is quite sufficient. 600w is unnecessary. 
If you plan on upgrading later on, you might need to recalculate the power requirements based on what you take.


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2012)

Max Sanu said:


> or should i go for 600 watts to be on safer side?




If you don't already have the SMPS, then get a Corsair GS600. It will future-proof for quite some time to come.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2012)

Max Sanu said:


> will cx500 be enough if i have to upgrade my processor to i5 2500k or 3750k with a new motherboard along with 7770 ?



you are getting a OCable cpu - so better opt for the suggestion above


----------

